# How is the 8412 Cabinet?



## Webslinger

Is anyone using a 8412? Whats your opinion?

I saw a photo of one being used as a bottom cabinet for a 2x12 combo, and looked kinda cool...like a 3/4 stack. I currently use a #1922 2x12 as a bottom cabinet with my JCM900 combo, for when I need more projection, and was wondering how one of these 8412 would work in that respect.

I like the idea that it's a compact 4x12, but by the same token...being the inner volume is so small, how much better is it than a 2x12 anyway.
In other words is it not much better than a big 2x12, OR does it come reasonably close to a full-size 1960 and worth the cost & effort.

And does anyone know the exact dimensions of s 8412. Will my 26" wide JCM combo fit right on top (like with the 1922) or will it not match correctly?


----------



## JohnH

I have one, se it at left under my DSL401. I like it, heres some facts:

The front face is 670x670mm (about26.5") and its 355 deep (14")

Its MDf construction, noy plywood like a 1960

The speakers are G12L-35. These have a mellow vintagey kind of sound. On their own, Id like a bit more bite, but they work well under a bright open-backed combo. They record very well, and I prefer their recorded sound to that of the v30 in my 401.

Its an 8 Ohm cab, so if you want to run it under a combo and use both, you need to think about Ohm matching. My combo has a 16Ohm internal and Ive taken out two of the 8412 drivers so it is also 16Ohms - blanking off the holes with plywood. I can reverse this if needed.

It has a good bass, and probably better than that of a 1922.

Its reasonably easy to pick up for one person, unlike a 1960.

But its not a 1960, and is not worth as much. It works very well for me though and looks good too. 

John


----------



## Webslinger

JohnH said:


> Its an 8 Ohm cab, so if you want to run it under a combo and use both, you need to think about Ohm matching. My combo has a 16Ohm internal and Ive taken out two of the 8412 drivers so it is also 16Ohms - blanking off the holes with plywood. I can reverse this if needed.
> It has a good bass, and probably better than that of a 1922. John



I'd be using it with a 2x12 combo (twin 16ohms /-2 for an 8ohm load) so ohms arent a problem. I could always use it as a main cabinet too.

Question: Ok you removed two speakers to EQ the load and lighten it.
*Did you play it at all with all four speakers *before you did this? 
How was it then? How was the bass response with the extra two speakers taking up inner space. Was it noticably louder, or better projection. I guess 20lbs heavier, right?


----------



## CEBergheim

It's the best and most useful cab in the world - if your car is very small.

I bought mine last summer. The speakers were two of the original G12L-35's and two G12T-100's.

I didn't like the sound from the G12T's, so I replaced them with G12M-25's. Still not happy, so I replaced the G12L's with two Heritage speakers; G12M-20 and G12-65. Now it sounds great, although the original speakers weren't really _bad_.

Of course, a bigger cab would give you better resonance, but that doesn't matter to me. If I had a 1960, I couldn't use it for gigs because it wouldn't fit in my car. The size and weight is really perfect!

Build quality seems to be quite good. It looks nice as well.


----------



## JohnH

Webslinger said:


> I'd be using it with a 2x12 combo (twin 16ohms /-2 for an 8ohm load) so ohms arent a problem. I could always use it as a main cabinet too.
> 
> Question: Ok you removed two speakers to EQ the load and lighten it.
> *Did you play it at all with all four speakers *before you did this?
> How was it then? How was the bass response with the extra two speakers taking up inner space. Was it noticably louder, or better projection. I guess 20lbs heavier, right?



Ok, so if your combo is 8Ohm, and if it has a 4 Ohm setting for when the cab is plugged in, then its good.
I played mine as a 4x12 for a couple of years before taking two out. I found no shortage of low end. 

Although it is MDF, its a well made version = much better than say an Mg cab. The styling also matches classic Marshall with piping, corners etc

I think it is a really good option as a lower cab for a combo.

John


----------



## Webslinger

CEBergheim said:


> The speakers were two of the original G12L-35's and two G12T-100's.
> 
> I didn't like the sound from the G12T's, so I replaced them with G12M-25's.
> I replaced the G12L's with two Heritage speakers; G12M-20 and G12-65.
> Now it sounds great, although the original speakers weren't really _bad_.



A 35w and a 100w?....wow!, thats an uncommon combination. 
Wouldnt the 35's begin to break-up much sooner than the 100's? Or maybe that was the original idea when they designed the cabinet. Before you changed the speakers, did the "clean" stay clean very far up the volume scale? (this is sort-of what I'd want anyway)


----------



## JohnH

Here's a bit more info on this cab with its G12L's

First, a test clip I did, close micing the 8412 cab and running it first with my DSL401, and then my Crate Powerblock. Both clips use neck pickup and then switching to bridge:

DSL401 and Crate Powerblock

Here's the HC reviews for the G12L:
Celestion G12L-35: Harmony Central User Reviews

They are remarkably positive bearing in mind this was intended as a low cost model, mostly 9 and 10 for sound and only one 8

And a review for the whole 8412 cab:
Marshall 8412: Harmony Central User Reviews

John


----------



## Webslinger

JohnH said:


> First, a test clip I did, close micing the 8412 cab and running it first with my DSL401, and then my Crate Powerblock. Both clips use neck pickup and then switching to bridge:




Thanks for the clip.
(the Power Block sounds almost as good as the Marshall. I also have a PowerBlock and sometimes run it through a Marshall #1922 2x12 with a G12T75 paired with a Eminence Wizard and the thing sounds great!)

I also had read the Harmony Central review for the 8412 specifically, it's very positive. But too bad there's only one review. I've been tying to dig-up some old customer reviews, like Musicians Friend.com has, but since it's a discontinued item, I cant seem to find any.


----------



## leadfootrob

I'm about to buy one and give it a shot with my JCM800 100w head.. should be interesting..
any thoughts??


----------



## JohnH

It should work fine, but note it is not as wide as a full size head


----------



## Webslinger

JohnH said:


> It should work fine, but note it is not as wide as a full size head



Your 8412 is 26.5" wide, right? Which is the width of 2x12 most combos. 
Most newer heads (900/2000/AVT/etc) are 29". As wide as full-size cabinets. 
So one of those would hang-over the ends. I've seen pics of rigs like that and they dont look so good, as if they might fall off if you bumped into it.

But arent some certain older 800 models narrower than 29"? Years ago most heads were narrower, but I dont know excactly when that changed.


----------



## BowerR64

I found one of these on my local CL for $50. needed speakers.

All i have found are B cabs, is there an A cab that matches this one? Its like the size of an MG but with the pin stripe.


----------



## JohnH

I think it only came without the slant (though there is a slight backward tilt of the whole front baffle). 

But later, the AVT cabs came in A and B styles, so those might fit since they were also smaller size 4x12's


----------



## BowerR64

I like the smaller cabinet i just wanted to try and find the top to go with my VS100 and Mosfet ill look at those

Thanks


----------



## Mudderfukker

Webslinger said:


> Is anyone using a 8412? Whats your opinion?
> 
> I saw a photo of one being used as a bottom cabinet for a 2x12 combo, and looked kinda cool...like a 3/4 stack. I currently use a #1922 2x12 as a bottom cabinet with my JCM900 combo, for when I need more projection, and was wondering how one of these 8412 would work in that respect.
> 
> I like the idea that it's a compact 4x12, but by the same token...being the inner volume is so small, how much better is it than a 2x12 anyway.
> In other words is it not much better than a big 2x12, OR does it come reasonably close to a full-size 1960 and worth the cost & effort.
> 
> And does anyone know the exact dimensions of s 8412. Will my 26" wide JCM combo fit right on top (like with the 1922) or will it not match correctly?



I jsut measured mine:
it is 26.5" wide.
I has 6 'indents' for heads or cabs' 'feet' to go into, that are 18.5" apart, and the 'shallow' set is 8.5" setback from the front indents, and the second, deeper set, are 11" setback from the front indents.
So, you could put different heads/cabs on there.
Mine is stock, and has proven itself to be *very* handy when I could lug my full-size 1960's to the gig.
As far as sound, it's rated at "140 watts" and I have run my TSL100 through it wide open without damage. 
It is *not* the 'same' as a 1960, but it is worth having, and you can pick them up pretty cheaply. I got mine for... get this... $80.  Yes... "eighty dollars", lol.
Think of it as a smaller, less powerful 1960, with slightly less bass and slightly less treble, but definitely 'good enough', especially if you find a good one for < $100


----------



## Kris Ford

How much difference does a MDF baffle make?

I have one of those funky '75 BIG M cabs,(ply frame, MDF baffle..) the M2412, and was wondering if it would come alive with V30s, or am I wasting my time?


----------

